

Show HN: Please rate my website for an iPhone/Android app - kunle
http://go.wanderplayer.com/

======
songrabbit
You should probably have the BetaBeat/Mashable icons link to where your
product was actually mentioned on those sites.

------
P0tH1x
Where is the link for the Android app?

~~~
kunle
Android is forthcoming - the decal is just a placeholder for now while we
finish it off.

